# NEW Knicks look horrible



## bg63s (Feb 25, 2006)

They look good on paper but have no chemstry or energy, I think its time for a new coach and Frye needs to start


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I like what i have been seeing with Frye, but the rest is just horrible...

Cury = Useless


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Frye is a sieve.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

What a stupid thread, they've had a chance to play one game together, and they're supposed to what, have the chemistry of the Pistons?

Get real and get off of it.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

I'd argue the current Knicks are the biggest train wreck in sports history.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I dont think its going to work, but come on, it was one game. They need time to come together as a team. They should be happy Isiah cant make trades anymore- instead of constant turmoil, this is the team that will be together and better play together for the rest of the season...if not, you could bet on more trades by Isiah in offseason


----------



## Peter Pan with a Tan (Feb 20, 2006)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> I dont think its going to work, but come on, it was one game. They need time to come together as a team. They should be happy Isiah cant make trades anymore- instead of constant turmoil, this is the team that will be together and better play together for the rest of the season...if not, you could bet on more trades by Isiah in offseason


Agreed. You can be sure that Thomas will trade some people over the summer though even if the knicks win every game they have left.


----------



## bg63s (Feb 25, 2006)

I know its one game, but in their debut they look horrible. The coach needs to change things up


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

what a unit :eek8: for New Yorks fans sake they play better than that


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

they get a lot of attention around the league for a team that stinks, i guess when its new york and/ or larry brown that is inevitable. they seem to make one questionable move after another, jerome james, eddy curry, steve francis, i guess you just keep throwing crap at the wall and some of it is bound to stick.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

bg63s said:


> They look good on paper


They do? I think they look like a train wreck waiting to happen on paper. Sure, there are a few name-players, but they are all headcases or heart attacks waiting to happen.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

rainman said:


> they get a lot of attention around the league for a team that stinks, i guess when its new york and/ or larry brown that is inevitable. *they seem to make one questionable move after another, jerome james, eddy curry, steve francis, i guess you just keep throwing crap at the wall and some of it is bound to stick.*


 :rofl: LOL. Knicks are the joke of the league right now.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

jdg said:


> They do? I think they look like a train wreck waiting to happen on paper. Sure, there are a few name-players, but they are all headcases or heart attacks waiting to happen.


I agree 100%. On paper this team is a trainwreck... on the court they are too. Too add they already have 62 Million of guarenteed money tied up in the 2008-2009 season. This team is going to be bad for a long time.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

they dont even have their own 1st round pick(chicago), which is great news for guys like morrison and redick to say nothing of a couple of big euros who would be relegated to the end of the bench by larry brown.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

lol at Marbury trying to guard VC at SG ... not sure how Francis and his mental instability are going to handle getting booed on the court in his first game.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> lol at Marbury trying to guard VC at SG ... not sure how Francis and his mental instability are going to handle getting booed on the court in his first game.


it just gives him more time to talk to cat on the phone.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

I have my doubts about how the situation will work out, but given the odd makeup of the team, and the fact that Francis was added midseason, it's probably too early to make any judgements on the team after one game. If it is going to work, it'll probably take a little time for the situation to figure itself out.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

How can you even come to the conclusion that they're bad? This was the first game together...no way can they have meshed yet. I actually thought they were decent for their first game together.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

jdg said:


> They do? I think they look like a train wreck waiting to happen on paper. Sure, there are a few name-players, but they are all headcases or heart attacks waiting to happen.


LOL, this coming from a [strike]Craptors[/strike] fan?


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

arenas809 said:


> LOL, this coming from a [strike]Craptors[/strike] fan?


You're just a condescending guy, now aren't you?


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

arenas809 said:


> What a stupid thread, they've had a chance to play one game together, and they're supposed to what, have the chemistry of the Pistons?
> 
> Get real and get off of it.


i wouldn't be talking about stupid threads if i were you...


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

Francis and Marbury in the same backcourt doesn't even _sound _ right. They just don't seem like the type of players that would complement each other's talents.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

The MAMBA said:


> How can you even come to the conclusion that they're bad? This was the first game together...no way can they have meshed yet. I actually thought they were decent for their first game together.


They were trying to get a feel, I mean those who watched the game saw how they were passing up shots to make the extra pass, some guys were just playing tentative (Jamal Crawford) and some guys just played like garbage (Quentin Richardson).


----------



## big_kev_at_oz (Feb 23, 2006)

stop critiscing the knicks like they should be like the pistons or sumthing....its called REBUILDING


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

big_kev_at_oz said:


> stop critiscing the knicks like they should be like the pistons or sumthing....its called REBUILDING



rebuilding with a 130 million dollar payroll ... :laugh: ... what an awesome idea ..


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> it just gives him more time to talk to cat on the phone.


 :laugh:


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

It's too early to make any real judgements about this team, although most would say this season is over. 2006-07 could be a better season


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

f22egl said:


> It's too early to make any real judgements about this team, although most would say this season is over. 2006-07 could be a better season



people were sayin' the same things last season


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

CiMa said:


> i wouldn't be talking about stupid threads if i were you...


OWNED!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Lets put it like this:
They had enough chemistry problems without francis.

And now....




But then again, its just one game.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

The old Knicks looked horrible also I don't get it :whoknows:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

nwt said:


> The old Knicks looked horrible also I don't get it :whoknows:


Cant read ur sig!

ARG!!!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Worst case scenario...
Jerome James and Curry dont care and become less athletic by doin this- :chee: 
Francis and Marbury become too selfish.....and....- :cannibal: (Brown says "where is francis?", Marbury's response-"uh, I dont know....")


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Equivalent Exchange...Well the kNicks got ripped off, as a matter of fact FMA, You might say that the Knicks have commited a federal Alchemy offense. Then again, they suck at just about everything.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

BrettNYK said:


>


Brett you fool...I'll use a fatality on Zeke at the end of round 3. :rofl:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Equivalent Exchange...Well the kNicks got ripped off, as a matter of fact FMA, You might say that the Knicks have commited a federal Alchemy offense. Then again, they suck at just about everything.


Nah, its all isiah's fault.



AND YES! THIS IS A OFFENSE AGAINST EQUILVALENT EXCHANGE BECAUSE WITH THIS HUGE PAYROLL, THE KNICKS SHOULD HAVE HAD AT LEAST 3 OR MORE CHAMPIONSHIPS!!!!!!


----------



## md6655321 (Sep 19, 2004)

14 ast
27 (!) to

and this is with 9 point guards. And Arenas dropped 46 on 13-16.

BUT, they have the pieces to get Garnett in the summer :roll:


----------

